# What pen do you use for everyday carry?



## YORKGUM (Nov 11, 2014)

Seeing all of these rare and beautiful pens I was curious what everyone carried for their daily pens? 

I carry a Cocobolo Burl roller ball pen.


----------



## BSea (Nov 11, 2014)

I carry a Lignum Vitae Euro Ballpoint with custom centerband as my everyday carry pen.  But I'll use others as the mood strikes.


----------



## mark james (Nov 11, 2014)

This week...  Pens from exchanges:  

dalecamino (lucite fountain pen); and a Halloween colored Rollerball from Bob Jackson.  Both write excellent!  The fountain pen from Chuck is the first I have used, and it is "Teaching me!"!

Some of my pens I like...  Most from others are much nicer!!

Thank you Chuck and Bob!!!


----------



## MarkD (Nov 11, 2014)

My present carry pen is a Irish Bog Oak Liberty.
It's one of my favorite carry pens!


----------



## avbill (Nov 11, 2014)

That's really a unfair question to ask.  b/c if your selling pens you need to use all of your pens to known how they feel, what their weight  are they bulky or slim,   and etc. You need to have a excellent one liner for the customer. ready to go then they ask you about your pen your using.   

Now I have seven  fountain pens  each barrel is a different color so the ink matches the barrel color...   seven b/c there seven days in a week.  You should see the reactions I get from the clerks  at the stores , doctors offices  then i break out the fountain pens....  I also have 46 different inks i play with using the fountain pens.  You can say I have a ball with them.  

I was just working on my sales number this morning  My FTN sales are 18.7% this year verses 24.8%  from last year.  I've only did 4 shows this year verses 11 shows.     So my thinking it's really important to show your work on a daily bases.  

To answer your question ...1.) an Emperor 2.) Churchill 3.) Cambridge  4.) Jr Gent  5.) Jr Retro  6.) Sedona  &   7.)  Statesmen    these are my dailies.


----------



## Penultimate (Nov 11, 2014)

My main carries are a custom (kit less) cebloplast fountain pen and a custom cocbolo, aluminum and conductive fabric tablet stylus. I also use a custom rollerball with red ink cartridge as my  desk pen.


----------



## toddlajoie (Nov 11, 2014)

I've got 20 or so "daily carry" pens that I mix and match to my mood or where I'm going. Generally at work I always have a rollerball (I prefer a capped pen myself, generally Jr. Gent or Baron) and a ballpoint (Cigar, Euro or slim/trimline - there are some things that a rollerball won't write on, printouts from our laserprinter being one of them). I usually mix a really nice wood and an acrylic or cast object pen of some kind, and like Mark, many of my PITH swaps are used occasionally. If I'm going someplace "upscale" like an executive function at work or charity event, I am always sure I have a nice wood pen. Weekends are usually an acrylic sierra that fits in my jeans pocket, is "may fall off a ladder" durable and easily repairable, or replaceable in the event I forget where I put it down...


----------



## Cmiles1985 (Nov 11, 2014)

I sign in and out of a lot of units within the refinery I work at, so I prefer convenience. At the moment, I am using a Le Roi V2 Click pen from my evaluation set. It is wrapped in my winnings from Mr. A Game #8 (Tortuoso Willow straight w/ Burl inclusions dyed blue and cast in a very dark blue resin). I also enjoy carrying my blue pearl cholla gunmetal Zen. I also have an array of other pens that I carry depending on my mood. If I turn a new style, I'll carry it for a day or two just to try it out and show it off.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Nov 11, 2014)

The only pens I carry are ones that are not quite up to snuff   Often for an unseen reason   

The two that I use the most are a cocobolo hybrid cigar and a bow liberty   Both made early in when I trimmed the barrels too short  you'd never know looking at them but the refills are sanded down a little on the end  

All my pens that turn out great are for sale.   I've not kept a one for myself that I'd be comfortable selling  

   I can't afford to buy my pens  ;-)


----------



## thrustmonkey (Nov 11, 2014)

My current carry pen is a Sierra Elegant Beauty with a very colorful Pheasant Feather blank, both from Exotics.


----------



## plano_harry (Nov 11, 2014)

Red alligator Jr Statesman FP - ALWAYS get attention and sells pens.


----------



## Akula (Nov 11, 2014)

plano_harry said:


> Red alligator Jr Statesman FP - ALWAYS get attention and sells pens.



I have the same but on a atrax gunmetal.  Perfect for shirt pocket

Majestic Red
Turquoise filled sockets


----------



## William Menard (Nov 11, 2014)

*pen pic?*

can we get a pic of your pen please



Akula said:


> plano_harry said:
> 
> 
> > Red alligator Jr Statesman FP - ALWAYS get attention and sells pens.
> ...


----------



## plano_harry (Nov 12, 2014)

here is mine...
http://www.penturners.org/forum/1446043-post1.html

Through the magic of threaded sections, it is now an FP with Bock nib.


----------



## workinforwood (Nov 12, 2014)

Yea, put me in worst photo contest  it's 3:30 am, dark out sitting in a truck with little dome light. But hey, I have been carrying this pen for 3 yrs and use it every single day. Nothing stronger than a good old cigar pen. In a pinch you can also use it for self defence or to skin a deer. Almost indestructible and ever practical.


----------



## mikespenturningz (Nov 12, 2014)

I carry a desire fountain pen. I use this pen every day. I like Dan use a pen that has some sort of defect.


----------



## Carl Fisher (Nov 12, 2014)

Let's see what's currently in my laptop bag...

2 of my own custom fountain pens, Pilot Metropolitan, Lamy Safari, Long Click in a spalted wood I received from a PITH, and a Jr. Gent Retro with a Powell cyclist blank.

That's a lot of pens, but hey where's the fun in only carrying one.


----------



## Akula (Nov 12, 2014)

William Menard said:


> can we get a pic of your pen please
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's like this one, I don't have the camera stuff out today and moving slow because it chilly   This one was made for a Friend's Wife.  The color combo is very popular.


----------



## Kenny Durrant (Nov 12, 2014)

My everyday work pen is a slimline. It is maple burl with a water moccasin snake skin inlay and guitar pick guard accents. My Sunday pen is also a slimline made out of a black acrylic but it has a Texas Flag with a Texas Quarter inlay with aluminum accents.


----------



## Olsarge (Nov 12, 2014)

I carry a Sierra celtic knot that I made with the help of several people on this forum
Dennis


----------



## Cwalker935 (Nov 12, 2014)

My main every day carry is a perfect fit spalted white oak with the .5mm pencil converter.  Function over appearance.  I will temporarily switch off to a freshly made pen that I am particularly proud of from time to time.


----------



## Sandsini (Nov 12, 2014)

Like Dan, I used to only use my mistake pens, but when the subject would come up of my penmaking, and I had to tell the prospective client that the ebony pen I was carrying was cracked, I felt I could use a better sales tool. 

Then I made a Full Statesman in Bob Dupras' Galaxy Trek and slowly fell in love with it. Every time I looked at it in the case, I thought "That's my kind of pen" and so, I eventually treated myself to it. 

As beautiful as it is (thank you Bob) I sometimes think I need something flashier to get more attention. But it will be a treasured possession for me for a long time.


----------



## Turned Around (Nov 12, 2014)

Eric, I never get tired of seeing that blank.


----------



## walshjp17 (Nov 12, 2014)

I swap several around, but the one I carry most is a buckeye burl on a Churchill RB.  The first one on the right in the photo below.


----------



## oneleggimp (Nov 12, 2014)

I carry a PSI Chrome American Patriot with KOA wood.  The cap blank had a small crack that developed during turning.  CA'd it and finished turning it.  Turned out great and the Clip hides the crack which wasn't noticeable anyway But I know it.  Anyway it does look nice and I get a lot of nice comments on it and have sold some pens because of it.


----------



## jsolie (Nov 12, 2014)

These guys of late.  Both Jr. Gent II, blue FP is chrome, RB is rhodium with BEB.


----------



## BSea (Nov 12, 2014)

Turned Around said:


> Eric, I never get tired of seeing that blank.


Me either.  :biggrin:





I didn't show my everyday carry pen earlier, so here it is.

Lignum Vitae on a Euro (pen on the bottom).  It's sanded to 600, then burnished.  No other finish has been applied.  I'm hoping for it to develop a really nice patina.  The top pen is also lignum Vitae, but on a Neopean kit from Lau Lau woods, and finished with Pens Plus.  Both are a bit greener now.




And here's what I carry on nice occasions.  It's crosscut Spanish Olive on a Marksman Eagle with a CA finish with matching finial.


----------



## papaturner (Nov 12, 2014)

I carry a number of different ones but this is the one I carry most.


----------



## Trees2Pens (Nov 12, 2014)

*Partial to Parker Style*

My grab and go is Olivewood Cigar.  

John


----------



## pshib (Nov 13, 2014)

*My EDC*

The two all the time... Also a noodlers rollerball, a monteverde fountain pen, and three gatsby pens.... One with a Schmidt pencil adapter and another with a sharpy liquid pencil refill.


----------



## firewhatfire (Nov 13, 2014)

A kitless made from banded ivory tru stone and black acrylic, with a Extra Fine Bock nib


----------



## Krash (Nov 14, 2014)

This is the last one I carried ...


----------



## Mapster (Dec 10, 2014)

For the past 5 years I have carried a carbon fiber Guardian... Easy to write with, turns heads, VERY indestructible (damhikt).

Starting hopefully by the end of the year I will be carrying a carbon fiber watch part Emperor fountain pen that matches my daily wear watch


----------



## Brooks803 (Dec 10, 2014)

I've kept this lil guy in the 5th pocket of my jeans for the last 3yrs or so. I recently retired it from daily use and changed out the nib unit with a new one and posted it for sale. The finish is still as nice today as it was the day I made it. Now I get to make myself something new :biggrin:


----------



## hcpens (Dec 10, 2014)

I sell a lot of pens out of my pocket, seems a person will se me signing and will ask where I got it. I'll hand it to them for feel and test, answer their questions and get a sell right then or a custom order that day. I will only carry ones that I can would sell, as I will carry several on me or in my car.


----------



## jondavidj (Dec 10, 2014)

I always carry two pens, one I am not afraid to give away and the other one I use. I alternate between these two.....both fountain pens with Bock nibs. (changed the rollerball to FP)


----------



## JPMcConnel (Dec 10, 2014)

I shift around between five or six pens, but I have one that I really like that is long like a desk pen in blue flexigran. I like to rotate my pens because I write every day and I like to change up on the color of the ink. I have a hankering to produce a real nice pen for myself in Bob Dupras' alumilite, so stay tuned, especially now that I have received my new Diamond Toolholders (already ground a new bit in 10% cobalt).


----------



## tgsean (Dec 12, 2014)

Like Dan I too carry one of my defective pens, an american walnut bolt action pen!


----------



## Grrrrr609 (Dec 12, 2014)

My EDC pens from left to right
stylus pen - keep it in my gear bag with my tablet
inertia pen w/stylus - in my pocket
botl action - in work coat pocket


----------

